# What lens for Canon 550d to shoot portait, group and nature photos?



## MrBuzzford (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi,

I'm new on here and would like your advice.

I own a Canon 550d and would like a lens that is suitable for taking portrait, couple and small group photos, like if I was walking around the guests at a wedding or event. Would that same lens also be good if I wanted to take nature shots like along a canal, beach or wooded area?

My budget is £300. If there are good lenses that are more expensive I would consider buying a second hand lens rather than brand new.

I currently own the kit lenses that were supplied - 18-55mm (broke) and 75-300mm plus the Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II (great picture but not wide enough)

Any help is most appreciated.

Thank you

Andy


----------



## iolair (Aug 13, 2013)

With your budget, I'd consider something like Tamron's 17-50mm f/2.8
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tamron-17-5...8&qid=1376407108&sr=1-1&keywords=tamron+17-50


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 13, 2013)

MrBuzzford said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new on here and would like your advice.
> 
> ...


Hi Andy,

So what, specifically, are you looking for....that you aren't getting from the lenses you have now?  

Just throwing money at the problem (buying new stuff) isn't likely to make your photos that much better.  
But if you instead invest in yourself, to improve your skills, knowledge & technique...that will help a lot more.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 13, 2013)

Didn't see that your 18-55mm is broken.

So do you want a replacement for that?  Or are you looking for something different?

I agree that the Tamron 17-50mm F2.8 is a very good choice as a 'normal, all around' lens for that camera.


----------



## MrBuzzford (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks Iolair for your reply.

Mike, I enjoy using my 50mm lens for up close photos but I cant get all the subject in from 3-5 meters away in a wedding/family/event scenario.

As in my original post I am looking for a lens that would be good for portrait and group photos and also for taking outdoor/nature photos. Does such a lens exist?

Thank you


----------



## Johndow (Aug 14, 2013)

Another vote for the Tamron 17-50 f2.8 non VC.


----------



## MrBuzzford (Aug 14, 2013)

Johndow - I have read that the non VC version has a sharper image? Is this right? You would think the VC would improve the image surely!?
Thanks


----------



## MrBuzzford (Aug 14, 2013)

Is this the one Johndow?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tamron-17-50mm-Aspherical-Lens-Canon/dp/B000FZ3FY8/ref=pd_cp_ph_0
Thanks


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 14, 2013)

MrBuzzford said:


> Johndow - I have read that the non VC version has a sharper image? Is this right? You would think the VC would improve the image surely!?
> Thanks


I've heard that...but I haven't actually seen it for myself.  I think that part of the issue, is that the VC version, when it came out, cost several hundred dollars more than the older non-VC version.  And while the VC can help when the shutter speed is on the slow side...it otherwise didn't improve image quality (or possibly was a little lower)...thus is got a bad reputation.

I used the non-VS version for years, it's a great little lens.  



> As in my original post I am looking for a lens that would be good for portrait and group photos and also for taking outdoor/nature photos. Does such a lens exist?


You can use just about any lens to shoot just about anything.


----------



## MrBuzzford (Aug 14, 2013)

iolair said:


> With your budget, I'd consider something like Tamron's 17-50mm f/2.8
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tamron-17-5...8&qid=1376407108&sr=1-1&keywords=tamron+17-50


Mike, is the lens in the above link the one you suggest as there are a few Tamron 17-50mm lenses out there.
Thanks


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 14, 2013)

That's the one.


----------



## MrBuzzford (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for your help Mike, I appreciate it.
I am a newby to DSLR photography at 33yo but I've always had an eye for framing and composition using just a standard point and shoot camera.
I know I've got a way to go but I hope I will do my 550d and new lens justice 
Thanks again.


----------



## iolair (Aug 16, 2013)

Some reviews suggest that the VC on that Tamron takes a moment to settle down before working effectively - if you shoot while moving the camera around, it may actually introduce shake and make the image slightly less sharp.  The simple solution - turn off the VC when shooting sports (where you'll have the shutter speed fast enough to freeze action anyway, so won't need the VC), leave it on when shooting groups, nature or portraits.  But the VC definitely isn't as good as the brilliant IS on the (far more expensive) Canon equivalent 17-55 f/2.8.  Plus, the VC version is *slightly* over your 300 budget.


----------

